# BOLLYWOOD CELEBRITY: Rani Mukherjee's Make-Up Breakdown



## saniyairshad (Apr 29, 2007)

SOURCE
*There's this wonderful blog where this wonderful girl posted a breakdown of Bollywood's celebrity Rani Mukherjee's MU. Isn't she gorgeous????*

This is a great look with soft, smokey brown eyes and understated lips. If you've read any interview where either Rani Mukherjee or the make-up artists said that only eyeshadow, kajal, an lipstick was used, throw that out of the window. Although I was not the make-up artist present, I give you my breakdown for the following look.




*Prep:*
I always recommend using a good eye cream and moisturizing before applying any make-up. Just be careful to use products specific to your skin needs.

This look requires that the brows are defined, so pluck any stray hairs before you start.

*Face:*
Flawless skin is an important part of this look. Choose a matte foundation with the right undertones to suit your skin.

If necessary, apply concealer where needed. Blend concealer and foundation so that no patches of foundation or concealer can be seen.

*Eyes:*
I highly recommend using a primer before applying shadow. I have dark eyelids and any eyeshadow I use looks muted or doesn't show up. Primers also help fight creasing or shadows disappearing.

*Eyelid:*
Apply a shimmery medium brown eyeshadow from lash line to crease and deposit shadow along the lower lash line from the outer to the inner corner.

*Crease: *
Apply a shimmery dark, chocolate brown eyeshadow in the crease. Decrease the intensity of the crease eyeshadow as you get tothe inner corner.

*Highlight:*
Apply a shimmery cream-coloured eyeshadow to highlight the brow bone. Make sure to blend the lid, crease, and highlight colour so that there are no visible lines. Also, apply a dot of the same highlight on the inner corners of the eye.

*Liner:*
Apply a liquid or gel eyeliner along the top lash line. Be sure to line between the lashes. With a soft black pencil, line the lower rims of the eye and smudge slightly with a q-tip.

*Mascara: *
Generously apply a volumizing mascara. For added drama, apply individual lashes the the outer corners.

*Cheeks:*
Apply a medium rose-brown blush to the apples of the cheeks and blend towards the temples. For a slight glow, apply a highlighter to the apples of the cheeks and on top of the cheekbones.

*Powder:*
Set your make-up with translucent powder. Be sure that you apply the powder as sheer as possible.

*Lips:*
Use a medium rose-brown lip liner all over the lips. Fill the lips in with a lipstick colour similar to the lip liner. As a finishing touch, dab a dot of a caramel coloured lip gloss to the center of the top and bottom lips.


----------

